# Christmas Dinner



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

What are you doing for Christmas dinner this year?

Have you any good old recipes you will be making?

xxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

The food in the Waitrose catalogue just looks AMAZING!!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I am going to make Gordon Ramseys Rustic Pate to take to my mums for Christmas dinner!

xxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

my donors partner makes Xmas dinner for us all, he used to be a chef!! but he also makes all his family and his partner's family favourite so there are varieties of stuffing etc  - it is fab
Lx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I always like looking through Waitrose and M&S Christmas food......

We're going to DPs parents as always.  His mums Polish so she always does traditional Polish delicacies like beetroot soup (borscht) with little pasta dumplings filled with mushrooms (uskza)  in it, red cabbage sauerkraut, poppy seed cake & other things...but we still have turkey and all the trimmings....homemade pigs in blankets, roast potatoes.........

This year we're off to my parents in NZ on 28th Dec so although we'll miss actual Christmas Day, we'll have a late one with them and can't wait to have some of my mums fluffy/crunchy roast potatoes....although will be slightly strange (but very pleasant) having late Xmas/New Year in the sunshine !! 

All this talk of food is making me hungry  


N xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Ooooooooooooo - I want that polish food. Sounds incredible Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

ah natasha! you jammy lady! have a fantastic time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I would love to go back and visit the south island this time..it seems like foreverago that I was there and it was only in Feb..like you! 
Enjoy hun!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

I will be cooking 'ala Weight Watchers'!


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi Diva hun
Im fine...how are you?  
well, Im lucky..I will go to my parents...I have my christmas down to a fine art..pop into the kitchen to offer help just as its being dished up    naughty eh? no, i will help really! 
I went properley vege about 6 months ago....dont know if i will cope christmas day without turkey!    I figure, its already dead right? wouldnt it mean he died in vain if I didnt eat him?!!!  
have a good one everyone...my mouth is watering just thinking about it!!
  xxxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

OOh those fluffy roast potatoes sound yummy and I can remember the waitrose and M&S catalogues from last year I had them both on my work desk and spent weeks drooling .. 

Cat x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Mmmmmmm - mine too.


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥ (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Another one sat here drooling!   

Think it'll be M&S for us this year, their turkey crown's are gorgeous, soooo juicy!

Have fun ladies, not long to go now....  

x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I am just hoping my Cambridge diet lady doesn't announce a turkey and stuffing flavour shake    really really really looking forward to a lovely Christmas meal after months of shakes/soups and cottage cheese   but want to lose some more flab before then   

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Yes I will have some days off hunny the week of the 19th Dec I am starting my odd days off lost 2lbs this week ..need to lose more before Christmas     

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I am just looking forward to a decent plate of dinner   miss veg as much as anything how mad is that   and crispy potatoes and a nice slice of turkey and gravy .. I miss pudding less than anything which is wierd as I used to have a HUGE sweet tooth   but could be persuaded to eat a mince pie  

Cat x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Apparently Waitrose have some fab stuffing balls....


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh, would you recommend them?  Normally like my own stuffing but you just don't have the time at xmas when you're entertaining do you...


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Yum .. it all sounds delicious ..I love all the trimmings with a Christmas Dinner.. had run down of what my Mum is cooking on Christmas Day and I nearly drowned in my own drool haha

Cat x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Dh and I are cooking our own dinner for New Year and I have decided to have Goose!!

Just need to let the local butchers know now!  

xxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ooh have never tried goose before   had partridge that was lovely 

Cat x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I am going to roast and stuff it! I am so excited I bet the stock of it will be wonderfull!

xxxx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Hmm i've thought about goose - not had one before!! i may be tempted...

I am very sad, and i made my cranberry sauce and mincemeat, oh and my xmas cake last night!

I will be making my own stuffing (i lurve homemade stuffing!) and freezing it so i don't have to do it nearer the time, as well as bread sauce (although not much of it as i am the only one who ever eats it!! ) The xmas pud is going to be made this weekend.... I've been meaning to do it for weeks.  I still have a little one left over from last year that i made, and dh and i will have that on xmas day as it will just be us and M!

I can't help it - i know i should not stress and just buy M&S, but i actually secretly love doing it!  We always spend xmas eve with lots of alcohol (obviously not for me this year...) getting all the veg ready and stuff!  

MMmmmmm food, i love it!!


----------

